# Fischfinder



## Steffen3601 (13. Dezember 2004)

Hallihallo,

wer kann mir einen Fischfinder empfehlen. Ich kenne mich nicht so gut aus damit.

Hat jemand Erfahrung oder ist total zufrieden mit seinem Fischfinder??

Ich würde mich über eine Nachricht freuen.

LG von Dirk


----------



## Jirko (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fischfinder*

moin dirk #h

schreib doch mal büdde was zu dem einsatzgebiet, an welchen gewässern du den fishfinder nutzen möchtest... dann gibt´s mit sicherheit auch´n büschen input  #h


----------



## HD4ever (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fischfinder*

ich habe das* lowrance X-51* und bin damit sehr zufrieden !!!
 meiner Meinung nach ein gutes Universalgerät mit einem klasse Preis-,Leistungsverhältnis ( schon ab ca. 150 € ).... #6
 war zwar bisher nur im Süßwasser untergwegs aber ich denke im Salzwasser auch sehr gut, es sei denn die norwegischen tiefen Fjorde sollen ausgelotet werden, da wäre dann ein Gerät mir größerer Sendeleistung wohl doch besser ...


----------



## Steffen3601 (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fischfinder*

Ja. Ups.

Also, ich angele ja überwiegend in der Ostsee. Ich denke, der Fischfinder sollte so bis 50 Meter schon nach Fischen sehen können.

LG


----------



## Jirko (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fischfinder*

hallo steffen #h

wenn du wirklich nur im „flachen“ gefilden fischen möchtest, dann würde ich dir empehlen, das trifinder 2 von eagle in den focus zu nehmen  mit seiner sendeleistung von 1.500 watt auch im salzigen nass der ostsee bestens geeignet... ne respektable displaygröße von 240 x 160 bildpunkten... und ein unschlagbarer vorteil im vergleich zu anderen loten der lowrance-reihe: das trifinder hat nen abstrahlwinkel von 150°! und verfügt über die broadviewfunktion. der schwinger ist, konstruktionsbedingt, mit 3 schwingerelementen bestückt, welche echos vom linken teil des schwingers auf dem display mit einem L... vom rechten schwingerteil mit einem R... und vom mittleren ohne kennung darstellt. macht ergo eine exakte lokalisierung des fisches um ein vielfaches einfacher, zumal der 150er sendekegel optimal für die flachwasserpirsch geeignet ist.

sind aber lediglich kenntnisse aus´m theoretischen, da ich das trifinder in der praxis selbst noch nicht genutzt habe! aber in vielen berichten konnte man schon das resümee ziehen, daß das trifinder für´s flachwasserfischen optimal geeignet ist #h


----------



## Steffen3601 (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fischfinder*

Hallo Jirko,

ich danke Dir für Deine Nachricht. Ich mache mich mal schlau, wo ich dieses Gerät bekomme.

LG von Dirk


----------

